# Education in India VS. The World (in General, Places Like the US or UK)



## cmekhala

Hey 
I am going to be graduating from high school in June 2009. I want to what the advantages and disadvantages of going to medical school in India, and if I decide in the future to practice in a different country what are the things I would need to do? Any information will really help. 
Thanks


----------



## lite_lord

Seriously,Medical education in pakistan is better than that of india...!


----------



## Ankith

*Education in India Vs US or UK*

I think Indian Education is excellent. If you did Master degree in US or Uk means it will increases the proximity to get in to a high designation job in India. So Both Indian education and abroad education gives advantage to students.


----------



## Iqra Ahmed

is really Indian medicine. Is better than Pak than do tell the reasons

- - - Updated - - -

I wanted to know because. I heard that Indian doctors are world renowned???

- - - Updated - - -

And if you are doing medicine is practicing than also let me know...... Here we Pakistanis are very curious that how you people manage there in India because it's seems difficult...


----------



## swati.deshmukh

Well if you start comparing India with countries like US & UK then definitely there is no chance of us standing near far their universities ,But also if you are looking for really known universities in India then we hardly lack any as there are many such good universities which really offer professional courses quite well of which the students when they become doctors they start working abroad or in known hospitals of India.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

The education in abroad are really very well when compared with the Indian education. But, if you want to do your practice in India after completing your higher studies in abroad, then it becomes little difficult. You have to take up FMGE exam to practice in India. Also, clearing FMGE has become quite tough due to the increase in the competition. So, think twice before taking up your course.


----------

